# Necesito circuito para armar un espanta cucarachas



## yoelmauri (Mar 24, 2009)

Bueno, anoche me presente.. asi que prosigo a escribir mi primer consulta.. Buscando entre varios foros de electronica, creo que encontre uno que me agrada asi que me van a tener que soportar  preguntando y ayudando..
Llendo al tema del post.. quiero hacer un espanta cucarachas lo mas sencillo y economico posible pero lo mas efectivo tambien (lo ideal, jaj) hay uno que encontre en www.pablin.com pero hay que regular 5 presets teniendo las cucarachas al lado hasta que uno note que el sonido las intimida.. quisiera algo en lo posible que no halla que regular. Alguien hizo alguno alguna vez? o hizo el que digo yo? bueno, ojala alguien tenga alguna solucion. Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 24, 2009)

Las cucarachas a que frecuencia se "espantan"?


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 24, 2009)

Entre 26 y 45 khz hay un aparato que erradica cucarachas junto con rodedores, pero hay otro aparato que erradica roedores solo y trabaja  a la misma frecuencia.. asi que estoy desorientado. No encontre otra información..


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

hola, alguna vez pense en algo asi, nunca crei que un oscilador pueda espantarlas.

creo que primero deberian averiguar en alguna web mas cientifica acerca de insectos y cucarachas............no sea que terminen descubriendo que las cucas son sordas y queden como bolud.........

es ese interminable deseo de arreglar todo con un oscilador.

en fin, algo que si me parece mas realista es MATARLAS , que es lo que se hace con todos los venenos, asi que les ttirare mi idea que por vago nunca lo hice , dejo pasar al fumigador y listo.

esto NO contamina, no usa venenos ni nada.

SE hace una caja con la idea de electrocutarlas , pero que no sea peligroso para nadie que habite en el hogar, para esto es que hay que recordar que las cucas son chiquitas y entran pr donde la mano de un niño NO puede entrar.
una placa de pertinax con lineas a 220v o a una tension menor, con algun tipo de limitador por si se hace un corto.

la cucaracha busca lugares oscuros, protegidos, bueno, una caja puede verlo como su proteccion, de un lado apertura para que ingrese pero no la mano de un niño.
del otro extremo la posibilidad de poder abrirla para su limpieza y poner algun cebo.

la cucaracha tiene que entrar a la caja oscura y segura, ya que siente que en el fondo hay algo de comida.
la trampa electrica veran uds, como la hacen.
hasta se podria poner un oscilador , que este apagado 1 minuto y se active 5 segundos .
asi la cuca entra a la zona de electrocucion confiada y cuando hay varias adentro se activa.

tendran que probar valores suficientes paa electrocutarla de tension y de tiempo.
para proteger y evitar cortos una R. y un C . seguro que alcanzan.
mucha imaginacion para hacer la caja y la trampa , que pase la cuca de zona segura a zona de electrocucion facil pero que le cueste retornar, y que la zona de electrocucion sea amplificadora .

alguna vez pense en paredes verticales, ya que la cuca puede caminar en paredes verticales .
pero luego de electrocutarse cae , por que quedo frita.
cae al fondo del tacho , dejando despejada la zona de electrocucion .

bueno, espero les sirva.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 24, 2009)

Y entonces que estas esperando? Armate un oscilador y conseguí un parlante que llegue a esas frecuencias. Sin ajustes no vas a encontrar nada. Lo bueno es que después de ajustar por lo general no hay que hacerlo de nuevo.
Aunque dudo que a las cucarachas les molesten los ultrasonidos estos.


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 24, 2009)

Esta buena la idea d la electrocucion aunque no me parece tan efectiva..
Electrodan.. he fabricado varias plaquetas, pero de teoria de electronica se lo basico, asi que por eso pedia un circuito ya hecho. Los aparatos los quiero vender, el ultrasonido es algo que a la gente le gusta, y por eso queria algo sin calibracion.. aunque si se calibra el primero y a los demas se les pone el valor de resistencia que quedo en el preset no habria drama..
Gracias por la ayuda, ojala surgan mas ideas y a ver si alguien alguna vez hizo uno y funciono!
Pd: las cucarachas como los mosquitos no tienen oidos, captan el sonido con sus pelos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 24, 2009)

Necesariamente habría que calibrarlas, porque cada componente tiene características levemente (o no tan levemente) distintas. Así que tendrías que calibrar cada aparato que hagas. No es tan dificil.
A la gente ya se lo venderías calibrado.


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 24, 2009)

no es mala la idea.. lo malo es tener las cucarachas encerradas en mi casa , jaj


----------



## gonzoalexfer (May 26, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, alguna vez pense en algo asi, nunca crei que un oscilador pueda espantarlas.
> 
> creo que primero deberian averiguar en alguna web mas cientifica acerca de insectos y cucarachas............
> 
> saludos




  Entonces alguien conoce alguan paguina de DATASHEETS de cucarachas????


----------



## RURIY (Abr 11, 2011)

wenas yo creo q seria mejor encontrar la frecuencia a las cual se espantan, luego hacer un programa en matlab q me genere ese sonido y luego reproducirlo a todo volumen en la casa  el problema es encontrar la frecuencia! :/


----------



## rascueso (Abr 11, 2011)

hola amigos.. les cuento que hace unos años trate de buscar la frecuencia que espantaba los mosquitos y los resultados que obtuve fueron... cientos de $$ en gastos de caladril para las ronchas de las picaduras. los mosquitos no paraban de cagarse de risa. no creo que sea tan simple como montar una plaquetita un piezo ponerle una calco con una cucaracha tachada y salir a venderla lamento ser  

PD: insisto con algo que repeti en varios temas... antes que esto es mas importante un espanta suegra..

saludillos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2011)

De acuerdo con Rascueso en lo de las suegras.

por otro lado, creo que nuestro amigo Yoelmauri tiene una idea...y es la siguiente (a ver quien coincide conmigo)

"Denme un circuito hecho, funcional, calibrado, y andando, para poder fabricarlo de forma fácil y barata y venderlo y hacerme rico...eso sí, repito que no quiero realizar ningún esfuerzo...sólo quiero armar un circuito que ustedes diseñen y prueben así puedo venderlo fácilmente"

ha

pos data: "reitero que debe ser con ultrasonido porque *""a la gente le gusta eso""*..."

Creo que no debo decir lo que pienso al respecto 

Saludos.


----------



## Alloy (Abr 11, 2011)

La verdad con que pongas en san google: ahuyenta cucarachas ultrasonidos, vas a encontrar mucha info.

http://anunciosyavisos.com.pe/?a=6905

Esto no me lo he leido pero por encima vi que dice que va a de 30XXX a 60XXX Hz cambiando para que no se acostumbren.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO de un primer momento pensé igual que vos solo que no quise ser tan agresivo.  salutes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2011)

Sincero = Agresivo? 
Directo = Agresivo? 

Yo no soy agresivo, no agredo, no ofendo...es simplemente mi punto de vista...y al parecer también el tuyo 

pero bueno, si alguien quiere diseñarle el circuito y el PCB es totalmente libre de hacerlo

saludos gente


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 15, 2011)

No hay ningún "invento ultrasónico" que sea eficaz contra estos bichos. Si pueden vivir sin cabeza hasta morir de inanición, supongo que podrán resistir, si es que los oyen, unos ruiditos. Pero no es cuestión de la verdad sino de la que quiere oir el que compra. En este foro hay muchos circuitos para conseguir cualquier frecuencia. Sobra con utilizar el buscador. Aún así, los peores enemigos de las cucarachas son: la luz, las lagartijas, los gorriones y los ciempiés. Siempre puedes elegir entre iluminar mucho el interior de la casa (los clientes no querrán pagar el gasto de luz ni el gasto en gafas de sol) o llenar la vivienda de ciempiés o lagartijas. Esto último va muy en la línea de rascueso: también vale para espantar a las suegras.


----------

